# SRAM: Please fix ugly goods and overall design



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

*SRAM: Please fix ugly HRD hoods and overall appearance*

When SRAM came onto the road scene, two of the things they nailed were ergonomics and looks. I absolutely loved the way the hoods felt. Today, I'd buy Shimano hydraulic road systems based on both of SRAM's former strengths.

Red has gotten uglier with nearly every release--and those hydraulic levers are awful in both the ergonomics and looks category. The new Red AXS crank is ugly, too. Shimano has passed them as if they are standing still in both areas. Maybe SRAM lost some of their best industrial design talent?

I'd love to get an AXS system--but can't get over the ergonomics and looks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Judging by the vast number of replies this seems to be a pretty popular opinion...







Or not.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if this is the new look for the SRAM Red AXS stuff:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCuLjAcdk20&t=155s


----------



## RhB_HJ (May 10, 2020)

cxwrench said:


> Judging by the vast number of replies this seems to be a pretty popular opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you know how that works with opinions.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Judging by the vast number of replies this seems to be a pretty popular opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was aggressively nodding in agreement while reading the post.

Does that count?


----------



## RhB_HJ (May 10, 2020)

Finx said:


> I was aggressively nodding in agreement while reading the post.
> 
> Does that count?


Only if you have a video clip to prove it. :lol:


----------

